# ...Let's Step Outside and Settle This



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Some time back there was a "scuffle" on a forum my brother and I belong too. After a little while, he suggested that if you had a "beef" with someone, challenge each other to step "outside" with a video camera and post yourself completing the challenge...voting would follow. The only rule was that it had to be slingshot related.

His challenge to me:

"I just got myself all worked up about it while I wrote up that response. I'm wanting to call someone out on a slingshot video challenge.

I call out my brother. He has to make a totally awesome slingshot that I'll then shoot in my video.  That is strangely self-serving. It's purely a coincidence, I assure you. ;-)"

My retort:

"&#8230;and so it begins. Your slingshot is ready and will delivered at the family gathering this weekend. The video must be provided within one week of that time.

The design is both classic and "novelty" in that it is a Chalice built to my hand size out of my first HDPE slab (it had some flaws that kept me from selling any of the ones I cut out). It will be banded with 3/4" triple theraband gold straight bands, starting at 14" in length and tied to about 12" in length. The pouch will be sized to accommodate the ammo provided.

You are required to cut a 16 oz. aluminum soda can in half with six shots from 20' or more away (measured from can to toe of front foot - show tape measure proof in video). The can must start with no dents or additional holes (provide proof on the video). How you tie/secure the can is your option. You may also choose if you wish to use a full or empty can. Shooting style and "length" (half vs. full butterfly) is your choice but you cannot adjust the slingshot in any way, including band length.

By now everyone still thinks this is a reasonable challenge. Here is the complication. We will call this the Pinball Challenge. Every pinball machine provides six (6) shiny steel balls to complete the game. Each steel ball is 1.0625" in diameter. The ammo provided will be a set of steel balls right out of a pinball machine.

Good luck doing more than denting the can with that size ammo.

If you accomplish this task, you get to keep the slingshot and ammo. If you do not, you may keep the slingshot but must return the ammo with "babies", AKA twenty (20) or more shiny new 1/2" steel ammo and two (2) 10-gauge shotgun round lead shot balls (or equivalent 3/4" diameter lead balls). My supplier lives in your town.

Let the challenges begin!"

In the end, it was hilarious!

Below are the pictures and videos:


----------



## jdhood1 (Feb 14, 2015)

This was just too much fun. I'm worried now that I'm going to spend all my money on Coke bottles. The irony is that I don't drink Coke.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

A one shot can cut  You get my vote for the shooting.  That was AWESOME!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a chivalrous way to settle things! Nice thread, man...


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Can-Opener said:


> A one shot can cut  You get my vote for the shooting.  That was AWESOME!!


The ammo I lost in this wager was well worth the hours of laughing I have already had watching these videos.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a HOOT! I loved the shooting. Very accurate, especially shooting butterfly. Man that big ammo really did a number!! I vote shooting ... as many time as I am allowed.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## jdhood1 (Feb 14, 2015)

I still vote for my brother. I can't make them like he can and wish I could.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I already made this joke on the other forum, but "HE's A PINBALL WIZARD!! How do you think he does it, I don't know! What makes him so good!?!"

I vote shooting videos!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeremy ?

What king of grip are you using on your pouch hand ?

You are shooting butterfly, and 3 band TBG ...... with those 1 inch steel balls that is a lot of power ...... it takes a lot to hold that pouch !

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The best part is how your family cheered you on ! Good fun .


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

wll said:


> Jeremy ?
> 
> What king of grip are you using on your pouch hand ?
> 
> ...


My brother has about 10 slingshot related videos. In one of his first ones he does an excellent job of showing and explaining his modified fist grip.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Good Gawd! Tripple 3/4", that's equivalent to 2 1/4 inches on a side of TBG and a pin ball machine ammo! I would say this is an elephant gun. You must be pretty strong to pull that at full butterfly, would hate to be the target!! Ouch. The grip you use on the pouch is a first for me but how else to grab ahold of such huge ammo? I guess that proves the strength of HDPE SSs, eh?

Hats off to you and the brotherly challenge...a first I think on the forum THAT I HAVE READ ABOUT,

Chuck


----------



## jdhood1 (Feb 14, 2015)

wll said:


> Jeremy ?
> 
> What king of grip are you using on your pouch hand ?
> 
> ...


You know, it's the only grip that works for me doing butterfly with that much power. It's probably not proper or anything. You guys who are stronger probably don't have to worry about that. Check out 2:18 of this video:






For lighter ammo in a smaller pouch, I just use one finger. Check out 1:35 of this one:






I hope that is clear.


----------



## jdhood1 (Feb 14, 2015)

treefork said:


> The best part is how your family cheered you on ! Good fun .


They do cheer me on sometimes and roll their eyes at me other times.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Very fun, great videos!!!! You have a great family!!!

You were shooting cannon balls!!! 

Thanks to share

Volp


----------



## Cluaranach (Feb 25, 2015)

Super post. Lots of fun. Really enjoyed it. Interesting grip. I'll have to check that out as well.


----------



## jdhood1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Susi said:


> Good Gawd! Tripple 3/4", that's equivalent to 2 1/4 inches on a side of TBG and a pin ball machine ammo! I would say this is an elephant gun. You must be pretty strong to pull that at full butterfly, would hate to be the target!! Ouch. The grip you use on the pouch is a first for me but how else to grab ahold of such huge ammo? I guess that proves the strength of HDPE SSs, eh?
> 
> Hats off to you and the brotherly challenge...a first I think on the forum THAT I HAVE READ ABOUT,
> 
> Chuck


The ammo wouldn't have been my first choice, but I was following the rules Dan set. Now that I used it, though, I like it for short distances. I could see it really dropping off much past 20 ft, though.


----------



## jdhood1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Volp said:


> Very fun, great videos!!!! You have a great family!!!
> You were shooting cannon balls!!!
> 
> Thanks to share
> ...


Thank you. We sure like our family, but we're biased.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Dang man nice shooting! That's not easy shooting 1 inch steel full butterfly. I vote shooting hands down! And the power was incredible! Nice looking slingshot and very entertaining videos. Well done! Josh


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Good fun! Great supporting cast! One finely crafted catty........ But Jeremy, you owned that challenge! I imagine your brothers wilted posture as he realized just how badly he had underestimated your shooting ability... Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Lee Silva said:


> Good fun! Great supporting cast! One finely crafted catty........ But Dan, you owned that challenge! I imagine your brothers wilted posture as he realized just how badly he had underestimated your shooting ability... Can't wait for the next one!


Actually, Jeremy does the shooting, Dan (me) does the building. My brother did all the fancy shooting. I was nice and gave him a hint when I handed all the stuff to him. I suggested he leave the can full and shaken up 

Besides, all I wanted to see was cans and bottles exploding.


----------



## jdhood1 (Feb 14, 2015)

sharpshooterJD said:


> Dang man nice shooting! That's not easy shooting 1 inch steel full butterfly. I vote shooting hands down! And the power was incredible! Nice looking slingshot and very entertaining videos. Well done! Josh


Thanks, Josh. It was as fun as it looks, probably more.


----------



## jdhood1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lee Silva said:


> Good fun! Great supporting cast! One finely crafted catty........ But Dan, you owned that challenge! I imagine your brothers wilted posture as he realized just how badly he had underestimated your shooting ability... Can't wait for the next one!


I think he was just looking for an excuse to egg me on to try something different and fun for both of us.  He's correct in saying that he gave me the ticket by suggesting I leave the canes full, sealed, and even shake them up. I thought that was against the rules with can-cutting.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I've since edited my post, but please pardon my confusion, and if you would , please refresh my vote in favor of Jeremy(sorry Dan :nono: ) for the win...


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

jdhood1 said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > Good fun! Great supporting cast! One finely crafted catty........ But Dan, you owned that challenge! I imagine your brothers wilted posture as he realized just how badly he had underestimated your shooting ability... Can't wait for the next one!
> ...


Absolutely........ :banned: !!!!! Jeremy's a Pumpkin-Eater!!! Dan WINS!!!!! :thumbsup: hehehehe


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's unbelievable one shot can cut really cool and nice video thanks for that.
Cheers


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That was just mind blowing. Hats off to the two of you.* You're superstars!!!! *


----------



## jdhood1 (Feb 14, 2015)

leon13 said:


> That's unbelievable one shot can cut really cool and nice video thanks for that.
> Cheers


Thanks. It was fun. I want to do it again.


----------



## jdhood1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Dayhiker said:


> That was just mind blowing. Hats off to the two of you.* You're superstars!!!! *


Thanks, Dayhiker


----------



## jdhood1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks, guys. You're very kind.


----------

